# Presentation Experience



## Icc5 (Jun 14, 2013)

Never paid any attention to Diamond before so decided to go to a presentation to see what they were about while we were staying at Orbit One.  They set us up at Liki Tiki for this and to be honest it was interesting and No Pressure (this might be because we had already told them we own 4 and weren't interested in more but wanted to know about their system).  
What did we get from it for the 3 of us:
Tickets for Disney for 3 days plus Quest for $201
Tickets for Universal for 3 days for $121
Tickets for Arbian Nights dinner show for $47
That is the price for each of us so we figured we saved aprox. $330.
We felt it was worth our time.  Arbian Nights isn't too great but our 6 yr. old grandaughter thought it was.  The savings on the parks was great just remember you still pay $15 at Disney and $16 a day at Universal for parking.
Buy your ponchos (no second guessing on this one) ahead of time in a $ store and save $2-3 or more on each one.
Bart


----------

